# tsa rules on primers and powder



## gatorgetter (Nov 1, 2009)

The web site says no percussion caps or black powder.Is IMR whites ,777, Pyrodex,.....  technicaly powder. or are they subsitutes. Is a 209 shot gun primer a percusion cap. How do I transport  my shootin supplies with me,or am I forced to buy new every time i go on a trip?????


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, since you can not carry powder or caps on an aircraft as far as I understand it you have a couple of options. A) Ship the stuff to someone you know where you are going (you will incure a hazmat charge and in fact may well incur two, one for powder and one for caps). B) Ship it to yourself at the address you are going to, (again you will incurr the fees). C) Purchase the stuff when you arrive. It would be awful nice to have someone in the area that you know purchase what you need before you get there and hopefully they can use the leftovers or will store it for future trips. YOU can not ship by mail and I believe unless you have a contract already with FED EX/UPS you will have to go to a hub for the shipping. Now understand that I do not know this for a fact as I haven't been in this situation. IMR whites, 777, and pyrodex is indeed a powder, they are substitues for Black Powder and the 209 shot gun primer is indeed considered a cap for the purposes you mean.


----------



## gatorgetter (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks just bouncing ideas off[my head aginst the wall mainly] Dont want to chance any grey area with the tsa. I'm sure Shockey and the other PH are set when they get there,some of us just don't have that kind of funding. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Like I said I do not know this for a fact but it is my understanding. I am not aware that you can carry ammo on an aircraft either but somewhere in this forum I have seen it posted that the ammo had to be in the box in a separate case. I always thought I would have to make arrangements for ammo wherever I traveled to so I bought a firearm that ammo would be easy to find.

Best thing would be to give the airlines a call, as they would know what the regs are, BUT you probably have to speak to someone other than the ticket people.

I forgot to ask where it was you were traveling to. IF you intend to travel to GA I am sure someone here would be willing to work out something on what you need. Me, for instance...


----------



## gatorgetter (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey thanks alot for the offer. I moved to MO last year with Ford after they closed the Atl plnt down. Im coming home on friday to hunt with my buds in talbot co. I have a half box of 777 and new box of w hots , I was just goingto bring my encore and site it in. Nthing i cant do here. The bullet issue, you can carry bullets  in the  orig package,in your locked gun  case,the way I read it on the tsa web site. Thnks so much.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Nov 2, 2009)

gatorgetter said:


> Hey thanks alot for the offer. I moved to MO last year with Ford after they closed the Atl plnt down. Im coming home on friday to hunt with my buds in talbot co. I have a half box of 777 and new box of w hots , I was just goingto bring my encore and site it in. Nthing i cant do here. The bullet issue, you can carry bullets  in the  orig package,in your locked gun  case,the way I read it on the tsa web site. Thnks so much.



The last time I flew with a firearm the ammo had to be separated from the firearm.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 2, 2009)

Ammo has to be in a container designed to carry ammo and has to be in a separate piece of luggage from the firearm.  So your gun has to be in a locked gun case and you can have your ammo in your checked luggage.

You cannot take black powder, smokeless powder, or black powder substitutes onto an airplane.  Same thing with percussion caps or primers.  They are classified as explosives as far as the TSA is concerned.

You can bring the bullets and sabot with you though.

You will have to buy new powder and primers here though.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 3, 2009)

*Well*

detonation experts can blow up the plane, before the plane arrives at its destination.   That would kind of ruin your trip.


----------



## gatorgetter (Nov 3, 2009)

You must securely pack any ammunition in fiber (such as cardboard), wood or metal boxes or other packaging that is specifically designed to carry small amounts of ammunition. 
You can't use firearm magazines/clips for packing ammunition unless they completely and securely enclose the ammunition (e.g., by securely covering the exposed portions of the magazine or by securely placing the magazine in a pouch, holder, holster or lanyard). 
You may carry the ammunition in the same hard-sided case as the firearm, as long as you pack it as described above. 
You can't bring black powder or percussion caps used with black-powder type firearms in either your carry-on or checked baggage.      

  Strait from TSA wb site,I think they changed the part about ammo in a seperate bag. The firearm and ammo seems to be no prob , just was hoping for a way around the powder, I guess not . Thanks for all th help guys


----------



## gatorgetter (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1666.shtm

theres the web site


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 3, 2009)

Gator, I think the TSA allows for the ammo to be in the same case as the gun but the airlines do not.

Kinda like the ATF says it is OK if individuals (non-FFL) send handguns via a contract carrier (UPS or FedEx) but UPS and FedEx say that it has to go Overnight Air.


----------



## gatorgetter (Nov 3, 2009)

If every one played by the same rules what fun would that be.


----------

